# Mobil 1 5W-40 - back in US?



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

Just saw a 5 quart jug of Mobil 1 Full Synthetic with the viscosity of .. 5W-40. Had to do a double-check on that since for as long as I remember, the only Mobil 1 substitute was 0W-40 most of us have grown to love. Did a quick search on the forum and found some posts from ... 2005. So... safe to say the 5W-40 is back in the US?

Link to product page: Mobil 1™ FS 5W-40| Mobil™ Motor Oils. 

Appears to be meeting VW 502 00 and VW 505 00.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Always have been. Just another of places only carry what sells . 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

It never left. I use that in my shop for all my German car services.


----------

